# MK3 VR6 rear brake upgrade DIY



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm looking to upgrade my small rear rotors on my 95 VR6, and I have access to some MK4 rear calipers, anyone know if I can make my own rear big brake upgrade? Anyone know where to source hardware and adapters without having to buy the whole damn kit? Appreciate any advice, and I'll be doing it myself.


----------



## Dansk Ventoe (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: MK3 VR6 rear brake upgrade DIY (ReiHenMotorVR6)*

Question: Why do you need to upgrade your rear brakes? For any other reason that looks, I say don't do it. Rear brakes do almost nothing. You need to have them, but if your going to spend money on brakes put it into the front ones. Good pads, lines, fluid, etc.


----------



## vwventovr6 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: MK3 VR6 rear brake upgrade DIY (Dansk Ventoe)*

The MK4 rear calipers are aluminum which is much lighter than the MK3 stockies. Less unspung weight means quicker suspension travel....


----------



## Dansk Ventoe (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: MK3 VR6 rear brake upgrade DIY (vwventovr6)*

Yeah and then you add a 10.1 or 11.0 rotor and there goes that idea. The calipers aren't that much lighter anways.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: MK3 VR6 rear brake upgrade DIY (ReiHenMotorVR6)*

I did this with my 95 VR. 
MKIV calipers
MKIV brake lines
MKIV pads
MKIII carriers
MKIII rotors
To use larger rotors in the rear is a major PITA and unless you race or just want to look cool its not worth it. Up front I went with 11.3's mix of MKIII & MKIV parts. Purged all the old fluid out , bled the brakes , new rotors/pads front & rear. Now the car has amazing braking, best part is I dont' have that strong intial grab that our MKIV 1.8t does. I find it a little too touchy. I've done hard braking on both cars from 200km's and besides the intial bite both cars seem to have the same braking force.


----------

